# 90 Nissan Stanza Need all the help I can get



## xpedge357 (Feb 20, 2005)

As stated on my new member thread. I own a 90 Nissan Stanza and need help with a couple of problems I have notice

1. High gas mileage one tank last a week on normal weekly driving.

2. Gas fumes inside the vehicle, I think it is the fuel ejectiors, but I replaced them one and and now if you walk by the drivers side of the car you can smell the gas fumes and if you left the hood one side of the fuel ejectors smell like a leak.

3. Iam being told by part stores that there are two sets of fuel ejectors for the nissan stanza how do you know which set is for your car.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

xpedge357 said:


> As stated on my new member thread. I own a 90 Nissan Stanza and need help with a couple of problems I have notice
> 
> 1. High gas mileage one tank last a week on normal weekly driving.
> 
> ...



i don't know anything about different sets of fuel injectors...but you might want to look first and see if you can visibly find any fuel leaks. look around the fuel lines, rail, and injectors. If I don't forget tomorrow i'll check on the fuel injectors.


----------



## dv8or (Jan 31, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> i don't know anything about different sets of fuel injectors...but you might want to look first and see if you can visibly find any fuel leaks. look around the fuel lines, rail, and injectors. If I don't forget tomorrow i'll check on the fuel injectors.



Don't the injectors have part numbers on them? I know sometimes a manufacturers numbers don't match up with the stores you buy them from, but the old ones should match the new ones....I think?

A few years ago I worked as a Chrysler tech, and our nippondenso injectors had good numbers on them.


----------



## WitchHunter (Jan 25, 2005)

dv8or said:


> Don't the injectors have part numbers on them? I know sometimes a manufacturers numbers don't match up with the stores you buy them from, but the old ones should match the new ones....I think?
> 
> A few years ago I worked as a Chrysler tech, and our nippondenso injectors had good numbers on them.



JEC's injectors that are used in most Nissan's have a poor numbering system. Sometimes you need to know both the body color and part number to identify them. I have seen two very different injectors that have the same part number.

Anyway make sure that you don't have any external leaks, many cars have caught fire due to that.

Gordon
WitchHunter Performance 
Fuel injector cleaning & flow testing service


----------



## Stanza Man 1986 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Dude they are called fuel injectors not ejectors*



xpedge357 said:


> As stated on my new member thread. I own a 90 Nissan Stanza and need help with a couple of problems I have notice
> 
> 1. High gas mileage one tank last a week on normal weekly driving.
> 
> ...


Dude they are called fuel injectors not ejectors


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

How many miles do you get to a tank?

The fumes smell stronger in the back?... particularly the middle of the back seat?

As far as I know all KAE injectors have them same cc specs

go to http://teamnse.net/yabbse/index.php for more help


----------



## sbishop (Apr 1, 2005)

My gas tank leaks if I fill it all the way up. I'm sure there is a dry rotted seal or something near the top of the entrance part of the tank. You may want to check your seals around the top of the tank, I've heard those go bad.

My gas mileage is not that great either, but I'm gonna get that leak fixed and see if that makes any difference. Only leaks if I fill it completly full, which isn't often with the damn gas prices these days.


----------

